# 90 gallon Malawi cichlid tank help



## fitzi17 (Apr 29, 2012)

Hey everyone I noticed today that my giraffe cichlid is starting to get a cloudy eye I checked the water nitrate levels are zero but the ph is at 6.7 did a full clean of the tank (gravel decorations filter) did a 50% water change... Was thinking of adding crushed coral to the filter any other ideas to get rid of the cloudy eye and to raise the ph..

Thanks for the help everyone much appreciated


----------



## joel.c (Sep 11, 2012)

crushed coral should do the trick, I say go natural before any chemicals


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

If you want to use a medication you can use Melafix which is made from Tea Tree Oil. I've had good success with it for mild cloudy eye injuries.

You can also use Aquarium Salt at 1 tablespoon per 5 gallons of water. I recommend you add the salt to the water you are putting back into the tank during water changes.
--
Paul


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

Clean water and Epsom salt does the trick for me. Walmart sells a good size container for $8 last time I saw.


----------



## fitzi17 (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks for the help guys will try this weekend lets hope for the best


----------



## Ital_stal (Jun 4, 2010)

*Epsom Salt and Aquarium Salt are two very different things.*



des said:


> Clean water and Epsom salt does the trick for me. Walmart sells a good size container for $8 last time I saw.


Epsom salt is not used in this case and would be useless, epsom salt is a great/ cheap way of taking care internal fungus and parasites as it has an internal clearing effect (think fishy laxative). Aquarium salt should be used for external issues such as this and is a great way of avoiding chemicals. I second Paul's recommendation of Melafix, great product, the combo of that and salt should help your ven greatly. Please keep us posted with his progress 
-AJ


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the correction AJ.

I've read and have been told that Epsom salt is a good alternative to aquarium salt but there is a difference in the chemical make of each. I'm going to have to re-evaluate the product I use.

Epsom Salt is magnesium sulfate which is recommended for treating fish constipation. However, when 'we' use it Epsom salt or bath salt it is used for soothing and treating pain. That's where I was confused... Epsom salt also increases General Hardness of the water which is a good thing for cichlids. It's not completely useless. There are people that create their own home made buffers with baking soda and Epsom salt. 

Aquarium salt has no additives such as iodine and calcium silicate (unnecessary chemicals). Promotes healthy gill function, reduces stress and loss of electrolytes (slim coat?).


----------



## Ital_stal (Jun 4, 2010)

des said:


> Thanks for the correction AJ.


No sweat, its a common misconception.



des said:


> Promotes healthy gill function, reduces stress and loss of electrolytes (slim coat?).


You got it, works great for speeding up the healing of torn fins and the alike.


----------



## fitzi17 (Apr 29, 2012)

Well I went out today got aquarium salt, Malawi buffer, and some melafix did a 30% water change added the salt and buffer. Moved the cloudy eye cichlid to the hospital tank added the medication to both tanks... Now we wait... On the plus side all the other fish look amazing bright colors and lots of activity thanks for the help


----------



## GTZ (Jan 16, 2012)

If water changes and Melafix don't clear it up within 5-7 days, I'd switch to erythromycin (Maracyn).


----------



## fitzi17 (Apr 29, 2012)

Great news the cloudy eye has cleared up almost 100% .. Tested the 90 gallon today ph 8.1 / putting crushed coral in tomorrow thanks to fish_man  / nitrite is 0.0 ammonia is 0.0 and nitrate is 15ppm thanks everyone for the help ya saved my fish


----------



## Ital_stal (Jun 4, 2010)

Awesome!


----------

